# Kenmore dryer low heat



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

The two outer terminals on the control thermostat should read closed (zero ohms) and the two inner terminals (bias heater) should read 2.95k ohms (2.95 thousand). Bias heater is used when low heat setting is selected. What I do when troubleshooting dryers like this is to attach test wires where I want them and run them out any access holes in the cabinet so I can take my measurements with cabinet fully assembled and running. Some gas dryers have access panels so that you can at least see if the igniter is working, don't know about this particular machine. Gas valve coils are a common failure part that present symptoms that you are having but could be any number of things. There's no belt switch on this model so you could take the belt loose from motor pulley and run dryer with front panel off to check a couple things but it's not going to cycle properly because you won't have proper air flow.


----------



## kristok (Apr 2, 2014)

I check the two outer terminals - they are closed. The two inner terminals are 3.7k, but the wiring diagram I have shows that is the correct value.

The diagram shows this has 3 coils - "booster coil", "secondary coil", and "holding coil". How can I check them?

There isn't an easy access panel in the back, but I may be able to peek through a small hole in the back to see what the burner is doing.

Thanks!


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Holding coil should read around 1365 ohms, booster coil 560 ohms and secondary coil 1220 ohms. Probably ok though as you said you did get flame at one point. These coils can read ok and function ok initially yet still fail after burner is on. Common for them to be intermittent. Interesting that your wiring diagram shows 3.7k for the bias heater. Here is link to parts manual with wiring schematic showing 2.95k

ftp://ftp.electrolux-na.com/prodinfo_pdf/webster/95361069.pdf


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

I bet its the 2 little black coils under that tie wrap. Mine have failed 2 times on a Maytag causing it to no heat. I forget their name.


----------



## kristok (Apr 2, 2014)

Just to wrap this up, it was the coils. Not sure exactly which one as we replaced both of them. They must have just been starting to go, because their resistance measured OK, but after the burner was on for a few minutes they would give out.


----------

